
Fourth Circuit: employees can copy data the employer allows them to see (2012) - walterbell
https://www.whistleblowersblog.org/2012/07/articles/corporate-whistleblowers/fourth-circuit-says-employees-can-copy-data-the-employer-allows-them-to-see
======
anonymousiam
Being a Fourth Circuit decision, it is not applicable outside of their
district. Of course it does improve the chances that employees elsewhere can
copy data and prevail if prosecuted, but it might require going all the way to
the top (SCOTUS), and even then, they might reverse this decision.

